# Facial Pain/"Roaring" in Ears



## bloatcity (Jul 14, 2001)

Are these common FM symptoms? Does anyone else have these symptoms besides me?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh I have a terrible ringing in my ears that sometimes sounds more like a loud "hum". I think it is common. The first time I saw my current doctor he mentioned it. Quite annoying!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

roaring,ringing,huming,buzzing in the ears,ive had them all.not that it ever stops,it just changes sometimes.its usually just ringing,loud ringing!my face doesnt hurt me,but its killing my wife!lol,just kidding.no face pain here.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I describe my "noise" as the locust in my ears. I have face pain, but it is arthritis related. My face flushes red and feels hot when I'm over-tired. Any one else?


----------

